# Memory Lane Summer Meet Aug 8,9



## Flat Tire (Jul 28, 2008)

MLC's summer meet is almost here! August 8-9. There will be a town wide yard sale this same weekend. Hope to see you there!...Don


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jul 28, 2008)

*be there on*

thur to have a few cold ones with the guys from mlc


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 29, 2008)

fourstarbikes said:


> thur to have a few cold ones with the guys from mlc




How about some wine and watermelon


----------



## fourstarbikes (Aug 2, 2008)

*home made wine*

will be there


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 4, 2008)

*loading the van*

Already started loading the van, got some  good stuff I decided to take and 4 or 5 bicycles, 3 cheapos and a couple good ones depending how much I can get in the van......PLUS!! a big cold watermelon So if you see someone carving up a watermelon stop by and have some!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 5, 2008)

BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!BYE!!!! SPAMMMER!!!!


----------

